# Licence Plate Lamp Housing



## ckuncho (Oct 16, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has come across any decent licence plate lamp housing replacements for the GTO. Mine have since gone missing, and I'm finding that the OEM housings are exceedingly hard to find, which is probably why mine have gone missing.


----------

